# How many Rangers can fit into one C-17??



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 13, 2007)

The answer will always be: "One more."

Thought I'd share one of my photos from back when we were enroute to JRTC. Talk about one comfortable ride lol.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 13, 2007)

Theres always room on the roof


----------



## AWP (Jun 13, 2007)

That must have sucked.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 13, 2007)

Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 13, 2007)

Actually, that was much better than when we jumped into Afghanistan. We were on a 130, seats removed.  We had about two squads of Rangers, and a few Airforce dudes sitting nut-to-butt, with a "large support object" behind us taking up all the space.  When the jump master told us to stand up, the lower half of my body was completely numb from my kit being ontop of me, and the guy sitting in front of me...his chute, gear, and so on.  

Now as we exfiled from the mission, everything that left the bird to include the people were put back in roughly the same configuration. To the rear of the 130 was a 5 gallon jug for urination purposes (since it was a pretty long flight).  About half way through the flight, on the way back to base, the floor suddenly felt....wet.  Now keep in mind the inside of the bird was blacked out.  The first thing I thought was that someone sat on their Camelback hose.  *Wrong.*  Someone in the back yelled, "ITS FUCKING PISS!"  We were laying in a combination of flight crew, Ranger, and the AF detachment's piss.  Everyone was pretty much asleep before this had happened.  Some mumbled the typical, "mother fuckers!" line, and went back to sleep. The other half just slept through it.  I think that event, after several other miserable episodes over the course of  that mission, made for one of MY shittiest days in the Army. That's aside from my six month Ranger School tour of course lol.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 13, 2007)

You made the Afghan jump into Obj. Rhino ? Damn, I saw You on TV over and over and over again. 
Polish media sucks when it comes to war correspondency :doh:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 13, 2007)

No, I jumped into Obj. Bastogne

Cnn does the same thing here dude. The footage you saw on tv for Rhino was actually video taped by a guy in my platoon, who my PSG volunteered lol


----------



## Ravage (Jun 13, 2007)

A cool. Whats Obj. Bastogne ? Rhino was the airfield, and Bastogne was ?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 13, 2007)

There is a little bit of information about Bastogne in the book "Shadow Warriors." You can read about it here: http://books.google.com/books?id=gX...2tJ&sig=GtixkwGJkTev2oZXbwOiEm2KIKQ#PPA188,M1

Ignore the part about there being no injuries, as 3/4 of the people got fucked up from that jump. Hell, even our 1sg broke his leg. I ended up breaking my heel, which felt like I was walking on glass the entire night.


----------



## rangerpsych (Jun 13, 2007)

Ah, the advantages of being vehicle based.... AIRLANDO COMMANDO biatch :)


----------



## Looon (Jun 13, 2007)

Gotta love inflight rigging.:bleh:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 13, 2007)

Ranger Luna said:


> Gotta love inflight rigging.:bleh:


 

We were rigged beforehand, but yeah I hate inflight rigging too.


----------



## pardus (Jun 13, 2007)

When they crammed us into a C-130 we were packed like sardines they removed the seats to make more room and we had to sit on the frame on the top of the Alice packs, there was only floorspace for your two feet jammed in between the packs.

The RNZAF (Royal New Zealand Air Force) told us they had the record of the amount of men they could pack into a C-130.... (unsure if this is true or not).

Ah... great, thanks wankers.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 13, 2007)

did they take the seats out?


----------



## pardus (Jun 13, 2007)

Just edited it, yes they did the fuckers


----------



## rangerpsych (Jun 13, 2007)

lol that's the way we almost always jumped, what's wrong with that?


----------



## pardus (Jun 13, 2007)

My skinny ass was killing me after about 15 min of sitting on that damn frame.

At least when we went to Aussie in a C-130 they hooked up stretchers for us like bunk beds so we could sleep, 15 hrs in a Herc is bloody boring!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 13, 2007)

yep, like I said I was completely numb.  I had enough ammo to fight my own war


----------



## rangerpsych (Jun 13, 2007)

hell for the QRF for Rhino I had 1800 rounds of 5.56 link on my MAV...

Not counting the other 2k I carried in my ruck... we had like 1 MRE, water, and an ungodly amount of ammunition...

I regularily patrolled in the 'stan with 1000 rounds on me and 100 on the gun.

We didn't sit on our rucks, you'd sit and have it between your legs, snapped in on the floor. Hopefully your buddy behind you packed his snivel on the bottom of his ruck so you have a comfy ruck to lean on.


----------



## medicchick (Jun 13, 2007)

rangerpsych said:


> Hopefully your buddy behind you packed his snivel on the bottom of his ruck so you have a comfy ruck to lean on.



I wondered why you had me pack it like that...

What did we walk around in at the air show, when someone complained about the 20 people inside being too crowded and you laughed?


----------



## pardus (Jun 13, 2007)

Interesting, thanks.

MAV?



rangerpsych said:


> hell for the QRF for Rhino I had 1800 rounds of 5.56 link on my MAV...
> 
> Not counting the other 2k I carried in my ruck... we had like 1 MRE, water, and an ungodly amount of ammunition...
> 
> ...


----------



## medicchick (Jun 13, 2007)

MAV = Modular Assault Vest


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 13, 2007)

We jumped assault packs, but we were rigged before we got on the bird, so that shit was just sitting on top of your legs the entire flight lol.

MAV? We always called it a RACK.


----------



## medicchick (Jun 13, 2007)

I was going to get a pic of RP's, but then I realized he still has everything attached to his RBA...lol


----------



## Typhoon (Jun 13, 2007)

> Gotta love inflight rigging.


One of my guys came within seconds of missing a mustard stain due to an unfastened harness for a 240. His story of the jump is pretty hairy-- I will try to get him on here and let him tell it himself...


----------



## pardus (Jun 14, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> We jumped assault packs



What kind of assault packs were they? are they any good?

Are the MAV's/racks any good?

Are both these pieces of equipment available to the public?
--------
I found a MAV online.


----------



## pardus (Jun 14, 2007)

The vest is the pic on the right and the pouches are separate and are attached as needed?


----------



## medicchick (Jun 14, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> The vest is the pic on the right and the pouches are separate and are attached as needed?



Yes.  They can be in two pieces like I have there, or in one piece like below.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 14, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> What kind of assault packs were they? are they any good?
> 
> Are the MAV's/racks any good?
> 
> ...


 

London Bridge Trading co, better than the BH ones IMO.   Yeah you can buy either of them I'm sure.  The RACK is oen great piece of kit, considering we were originally using the Vietnam era LCE. Hell, even the mujahidin use a form of RACK lol. This is the basic idea, it has pouches for just about anythign and can be configured as you like http://www.extremeoutfitters.us/browseproducts/R.A.C.K.-(Kit--2)-RANGER-ASSAULT-CARRY-KIT-WC.html.


----------



## pardus (Jun 14, 2007)

Thank you all.


----------



## rangerpsych (Jun 14, 2007)

RACK: Ranger Assault Carrying Kit, multiple vendors, fixed configuration in some distributions.

MAV: Modular Assault Vest, Tactical Tailors, modular molle style.

both variants used by the 75th...


----------



## jordan (Jun 15, 2007)

I personally liked the tactical tailor MAV. I still have the one that was issued but once I got to bliss I "couldnt wear it becasue it was OD and not ACU.." Bitch asses.


----------



## JCasp (Jun 19, 2007)

Haha nice pic.  Reminds me of the cattle trucks they used to use on Bragg to get us to green ramp.  "how many people can we fit on a cattle truck" "ONE MORE"


----------



## Ravage (Jun 19, 2007)

JCasp said:


> "how many people can we fit on a cattle truck" "ONE MORE"



Priceless


----------



## Charlie (Jun 19, 2007)

C17's are roomy...try doing all that in a Herc...or put a platoon in a Chinook with a fuel bladder...


----------



## Ravage (Jun 19, 2007)

Read that Hercs are fucking noisy too.


----------



## pardus (Jun 19, 2007)

Yep.


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Jun 20, 2007)

Shit MAV/Rack bla bla bla.....haha

I remember when i got my hands on a H-harness old school Vietnam era LCE - I thought I was pretty high speed.

MAV and Rack look like HUUUUUGE improvement. Might have to pic one up! LOL Never know when you might be running around town with a basic combat load!

That C-17 pic looks familiar...all I can say is THANK GOD we inflight rigged for the trip over to Ali Al Salem!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 20, 2007)

MADMIKE175 said:


> all I can say is THANK GOD we inflight rigged for the trip over to Ali Al Salem!


 
You actually liked inflight rigging?!  You are the first person I have heard ever say that lol


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Jun 20, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> You actually liked inflight rigging?!  You are the first person I have heard ever say that lol



It was something like a 20 Hour flight (with a 4-5 hour delay in Madrid). Yeah....I loved in-flight rig.

Would you have liked to wear that shit from Savannah to Kuwait? Go for it! LMAO


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 20, 2007)

MADMIKE175 said:


> It was something like a 20 Hour flight (with a 4-5 hour delay in Madrid). Yeah....I loved in-flight rig.
> 
> Would you have liked to wear that shit from Savannah to Kuwait? Go for it! LMAO


 
Yes lol.  I would have puked everywhere while getting jmpi'd


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Jun 20, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Yes lol.  I would have puked everywhere while getting jmpi'd



HA - you're more twisted than I thought then. You have an idea of how much freaking ammo they give you! I was a M60 AG....no thank you. I'd take puking any day!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 20, 2007)

MADMIKE175 said:


> You have an idea of how much freaking ammo they give you!


 
No, but I read about Rangers in a book once.


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Jun 20, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> No, but I read about Rangers in a book once.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 20, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> No, but I read about Rangers in a book once.



No shit Boon ;)


----------



## Charlie (Jun 21, 2007)

I was wanting someone to land in one of the bombed out hangers...

C co was a bunch of slackers, we were constantly stopping so they could catch up.


----------



## Charlie (Jun 24, 2007)

hahahaha


----------



## jordan (Jun 24, 2007)

C co is always the slackers and misfits.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 24, 2007)

So its a "Company War" then


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 24, 2007)

C company = criminal company.  That works universally, throughout the 75th.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 24, 2007)

B co are "Bad Boys" ?


----------



## Looon (Jun 24, 2007)

Ravage said:


> Read that Hercs are fucking noisy too.


The hum of the engines put me to sleep more than once...........


----------



## Looon (Jun 24, 2007)

Ravage said:


> B co are "Bad Boys" ?


B = Best


----------



## Ravage (Jun 24, 2007)

A co. ? Ace


----------



## EATIII (Jun 24, 2007)

Ravage said:


> A co. ? Ace



A= Attack CO, And its Just like in School A is best, C is getting by>:{


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Jun 24, 2007)

Charlie said:


> I was wanting someone to land in one of the bombed out hangers...
> 
> C co was a bunch of slackers, we were constantly stopping so they could catch up.




LMAO, that's funny.

Hardrock Charlie, Hardluck Chuck, Cell Block C, Criminal Co., all work equally as well...but I think I preferred Cell Block C and Criminal Charlie.

I thought Aco was Asslicker Co? and Bco was Buttfucker Co? Fucking bunch of homo's, no doubt there.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 24, 2007)

B co was the hollywood company in our batt., why I don't know.  The name stuck after my platoon got to do the Blackhawk Down fast rope scenes in Morocco.....while I was imprisioned in Ranger School


----------



## Ravage (Jun 24, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> B co was the hollywood company in our batt., why I don't know.  The name stuck after my platoon got to do the Blackhawk Down fast rope scenes in Morocco.....while I was imprisioned in Ranger School



You poor Ranger You :huh?:


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Jun 24, 2007)

Charlie said:


> I was wanting someone to land in one of the bombed out hangers...
> 
> C co was a bunch of slackers, we were constantly stopping so they could catch up.



We had a guy in my platoon who was dragged over something that was all blown to shit, ripped his leg below the knee to the bone...found himself on the wrong side of 'This is a minefield' sign - bandaged his shit up and walked a good click to the AA with all his kit.

Watching guys go down the runway balancing on their LBE's with rounds poppin outta everything and mags getting ground down at 45 degree angles....bdu's in tatters...yeah that was a fun jump.



LMAO - I landed like a feather! There is a god.


----------

